# Forth Bridges



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Took a drive out to North Queensferry and the Forth Bridges on Saturday morning (NOT 4th or Fourth LoL) Some great pics of the rail bridge which has to be one of thee most beautiful bridges in the world, not to mention a fantastic feat of engineering, opened in 1890 and a true "mega structure" The Forth Road Bridge opened in 1964, another beautiful feat of engineering. Then there's the new bridge, the Queensferry Crossing, still under construction, and due to open in May 2017, as you can see, I'd say there just one piece to go !! The river Forth was almost flat calm giving me some great reflections


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Like the mirror shots in particular


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## staffordian (May 2, 2012)

Some superb shots there!

Just a shame some inconsiderate so and so kept parking his car in front of your viewfinder :lol:


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

staffordian said:


> Some superb shots there!
> 
> Just a shame some inconsiderate so and so kept parking his car in front of your viewfinder :lol:


Haha - some people eh :lol: think I had a stalker !!


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

One more


----------

